# baby piglets!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We just had our 1st litter of 6 pot belly piglets 4 days ago! They are so tiny and so cute! Just had to share pics...


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh...I love them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww....now those are CUTE little porkers  Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute..... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

too cute...i might have to steal a black one  haha


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

O WOW HOW CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Awwwwww....they are very cute. :rose: Congrats!

Was it an easy birth?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I had all wknd at home to watch Rosie and wouldn't you know, she waited to have her babies till monday when no one was home! Monday morning she was in labour and I knew she's gonna farrow soon but I had to leave. It was her first time (and our's too) so I was really nervous about leaving her to do it alone. I came back asap 5 hrs later and she had all six nursing and was still delivering placenta. I was so relieved! She's being a great mamma and they're all doing very well! It's gonna be fun to watch them grow. They were smaller than a pound of butter at birth and have really filled out already!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so darn cute...the little fuzz on that pink one is adorable!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

They are so cute!! I would love the little black ones. Cuties!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Love them - I have a meat piglet that was so cute when i got it at 8-10 weeks - now the thing is psycho and needs to take a trip real soon - LOL


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I love pot bellies!!!!!!
Yours are really cute!- Congrats!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Brrrrrrrrrrr......time to bundle up the babies. It's going to be a cold one tonight! So glad the delivery went so well.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I showed the pix to my daughter and now she has to have one! LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWWW they are PRECIOUS!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my Gosh!! How adorable!! WAYYYYY Cute. Grats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are very cute!!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

OMG! how Adorable!

There is a sign at the local pet store for a free Pot Belly and my boyfriend keeps trying to get me to go pick it up, but I told him when we have our own place we can get one....I would LOVE to have a pot Belly I love love love pigs!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have any updated pics of these little guys?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What cute little buggers! Whats the gender dispersal?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, they are pretty darn cute....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The piglets were a lot of fun, crazy characters to watch! There were 4 girls and 2 boys and all have gone to new homes, 1 of the girls is now a house pet. These pics were taken when they were only about 6 wks old. Now we are hoping for 2 new litters in late fall. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh they are adorable!!  Congrats on finding them all new homes! :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love those little pigs!


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

How are they as far are caretaking/as pets? A breeder up near me just had a litter and im considering getting a little piglet.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe so cute


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ali, the piggies are really quite easy keepers. We have 1 male and 2 females. They have friendly personalities, have shown no aggression toward us, and like to have their backs scratched. They have pasture access and we feed them about 1 cup hog grower each, morning and evening, and also some fruit and veggie scraps now and then. thanks all for the comments!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Those little black ones are so cute


----------

